# Ariens ST824le vs newer Ariens deluxe 24?



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

I've been on the hunt for a new snowblower. At first I was looking into single stage but now I'm thinking 2 stage. I'm concerned about the durability/longevity of the lct engines in the newer ariens machines. I found an older unit on my local cl. What are your thoughts? Would fuel economy be noticeably worse in the older 8 tecumseh? According to the post they had the machine professionally serviced every year & stored indoors.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

That looks to be in decent shape. If you line in Minnesota, I'd forget a single stage unit. If that unit has the locking differential on the left side, I'd buy it if it is reasonably priced. I figure 350 or so would be the right number.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Erick said:


> I've been on the hunt for a new snowblower. At first I was looking into single stage but now I'm thinking 2 stage. I'm concerned about the durability/longevity of the lct engines in the newer ariens machines. I found an older unit on my local cl. What are your thoughts? Would fuel economy be noticeably worse in the older 8 tecumseh? According to the post they had the machine professionally serviced every year & stored indoors.


That is a good condition used machine if he is asking $500. or less I would probably jump on it. 

The newer model will give you a 3 year warranty, auto-turn steering with the new revised axle position said to give the machine better balance. I do not think you would notice a difference in fuel economy (at least not enough to justify the price difference). The new model will offer: a China manufactured LCT engine that offers about 7-7.5hp and 254cc's. A remote chute deflector and better/more aggressive tires. Good luck and let us know what direction you took.


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

Not sure on the locking differential yet, but the seller said the main bearing was replaced last winter. And that he always used fuel stabilizer & drained the tank in the summer. That one is listed at 425.00

On the other side of the coin a like new deluxe 24 is listed in my area for 750.00 I'm sure I could talk them down some. 

Not sure exactly what I'll do at this point. But it has been fun searching the Web for these machines. There's always stuff being posted.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

At $425, I'd grab it. I have the next year's model - 932101 - and it's a great machine. It's circa 2001 and it sold for $999 that year. Ariens created a dealer specific special machine that year to compete with the black Ariens' which were just starting to be sold in the big box stores. My $999 special had the electric start and the headlight included. Yours above is LE edition, so maybe it was the same package - just a year earlier. Until the Gilson Brothers recently infiltrated my garage, my 932101 was doing 3 residences on my street every storm, at 3-8 hours a total street clean-up pop. Only last year did one of my auger bearings finally have to be replaced. Apparently, one of my belts was worn to the side and that was the tip-off.

Don't know if you will be dealing with the end-of-driveway mess, but what I like about my machine is that you do not have to shift into reverse to go backwards. You can just take you hand off the gas, roll the handle bars back, and physically pull the machine back. This procedure works great while you are out in the street at the EOD, as you can just roll back down from the EOD while literally in first gear and then immediately start back up the hill with just a squeeze of the traction handle. It makes for very fast work at the EOD.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

How does the underside look? If its not rusted out, I think you have a decent machine right there. I'd see if I could get a little lower on the price though.. $499 is on the high end of things but if it is in good/excellent condition, You got a good machine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

And as long as you keep the thing serviced, the 8HP Tecu snowking is a good engine. Sometimes temperamental when the carb gets dirty, but I wouldn't hesitate to get me one.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You'll also want to pick up a pair of Armor Skids.


----------

